# my asus k53e won't turn on / boot



## algerino4 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi. I recently (a month ago) bought an Asus k53E which is a really good laptop, but i got an issue with it today.

So basicly yesterday night I was watching a movie on it when a message came up from "asus live update" or whatever. it was suggesting me to flash the bios and it started itself. since i was watching a movie i didn't read carefully what was written, i only remember that the flash was at 18% when i stopped it and continued watching my movie. When i finished my movie, I turned off normally the laptop.

I don't know if its because of the BIOS flash but, today, when I woke up, I tried to turn on my laptop but it didn't work. There's a light on the powerbar that indicates me that it gives AC but the laptop doesn't seem to receive it. Plus, the light-indicator of AC or battery on the laptop is turned off. The only light that is turned on is on the AC bloc. I tried several things, like taking out the battery, holding the power button, trying to turn it on with or without the battery, trying another plug, etc. but nothing works. I live in toronto and I don't want to wait 3 weeks to get my laptop fixed  I would like some of your advices please. thanks guys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TSF

I would have to say you need to send it in for repair. If you try taking the laptop apart you would void the warranty. i would give asus a call and see what they suggest.


----------



## algerino4 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi and thanks for your answer and your welcome. I know that the best thing would be to send it to repair but the thing is that I'm in med school and we got like 3-4 exams in the two next weeks, so I needed my laptop really bad to get me prepared. So I was looking for another solution, because if I send it to repair i would have to go buy a cheapy laptop at like 400$ for the 3 weeks that asus takes to repair my laptop. and 400$ when you're a student is a lot :S


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello algerino and welcome to TSF,

Does anything happen at all when you press the power button?

As Oscer already told you, anything you attempt yourself may void the warranty. The best action at this point is to contact ASUS for an RMA. 

Instead of purchasing a laptop to use in the interim, possibly you could rent one. Here in the States, there are companies that will rent just about any appliance you need... One major chain is Rent-A-Center. A quick Google search turned up this company...

Laptop Rentals: Laptop Computer Rentals, Notebook Rentals & Netbook Rental From MCRRentals.com

I do not know what the terms are or min/max lenght of rental but it wouldn't hurt to give a call and find out if you decide to take that route.


----------

